# With Friends Like These...



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

Honey, Remember to Turn on the Rooster Booster...

February 15, 2005 - Reuters 

BERLIN (Reuters) - Before leaving on vacation, a German couple set up a loudspeaker and timer with the sound of a crowing [rooster] to blast their neighbors every morning. 

After complaints, police in the northern town of Itzehoe obtained a warrant to enter the house and discovered the gear with the speakers aimed at the neighbors and rigged to a timer. 

"The apparatus switched on between 2 and 4 o'clock in the morning and produced a [rooster] crowing at an enormous volume. This would last for 20 minutes with breaks in between," police said. 

Police confiscated the gear and charged the vacationers, who are still away, with bodily harm and disturbing the peace. The neighbors had no history of antagonism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds like my dorm, except switch "rooster" for "swear words."


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> "The apparatus switched on between 2 and 4 o'clock in the morning and produced a [rooster] crowing at an enormous volume. This would last for 20 minutes with breaks in between," police said.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 15, 2005)

What were they thinking!


----------

